# Corned Pork shoulder (not corned beef)



## kihler (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone ever make corned pork? Not corned beef. I made a corned pork shoulder a few weeks ago and it turn out like a cross between corned beef and pastrami. I deboned the pork shoulder, tied it up like a rolled roast, brined it for 7 days - like you were making corn beef and then smoked it for about 5 hours. I got the temp up to about 160 degrees. I cooled it over night to let the smoke flavor go through the meat. The following day I simmered it for about 3 hours. Just like you would corned beef.

The corned pork tasted good and pork shoulder is a lot cheaper than beef brisket. I would be interested if anyone has corned pork shoulder.   Or any other cut of pork.  How did it turn out?


----------

